# Men with daughters and porn



## confused55

Just a couple of questions about men who have teenage daughters or daughters in their 20's. These seem to be the ages of girls in porn.

When you view porn, do you think "I shouldn't be doing this as my daughters are the ages of the women I'm gawking at, and it's disrespectful?"

Also, do you ever think that could be your daughter on screen, and what you would think about them doing these activities and having men get off on it.

I'm sure it is different if you don't have daughters or they are little girls, but really, I can't understand this.

We spend a lot of time boating in the summer with the daughters in bikinis and I'm just wondering how my husband feels about this but he won't tell me. It gives me the creeps.

My girlfriends won't wear a bathing suit near him because they're creeped out about it since finding out about his porn habits, which I believe have stopped now, since I told him it is totally unacceptable.


----------



## tacoma

Your whole post is creepy and it isn`t because of your husband.

How do your girlfriends even know about your husbands porn habits?

As the father of a pre-teen daughter I can tell you I don`t associate her with porn.


----------



## Hope1964

I'm not a guy but I do have an 18 yo daughter, a 20 yo son and a 22 yo son and I do view porn myself from time to time.

The thought of my kids never crosses my mind whatsoever when I'm watching a porn movie, ever. That's just freaked out. Why would it????

As for my husband, he is her stepdad, and he is a sober sex addict. I wouldn't be with him if I thought for even one millisecond he had or had ever had sexual thoughts about our daughter.

Why would you even think to ask him about what he thinks of his own DAUGHTERS? Has he done something twisted? Watching porn in moderation isn't twisted (assuming it isn't detracting from your sex life) and it sounds to me like you and your friends have some hang ups going on there.


----------



## CandieGirl

That's a darned good question! What you're really asking though, is for your husband to stop being attracted to young women. Sadly, it won't happen! I asked my H the same question, but I phrased it differently (neither of us have daughters). I asked him how it felt to be looking at women that he was old enough to have fathered; he got a stupid look on his face and couldn't answer. I'm chuckling just thinking of this...LOL...

It's the older man / younger woman thing. It seems to be more acceptable one way, but not the other (older woman/younger man).

This is one of those gender things that I'll never work out...when I look at porn, and the guys are my kids' ages, I get totally grossed out and turn it off.

I think that if I had daughters, this would make me crazy....

To answer Tacoma's question, at least one of my girlfriends knows about my husband's (former) porn habit because he was stupid enough to view in one room, while the two of us were in the other. We could see the screen reflecting in the window. Not one of his shining moments! Many women tell their girlfriends about this kind of stuff...it's not uncommon.


----------



## confused55

Tacoma - If you have a wife, ask her what she would think if you would be viewing porn when your daughter is 20, and how this is disrespectful to women in general.

It's not creepy, the men who are fathers are the slimy creepers.


----------



## CandieGirl

For the record, I don't thing the OP meant thinking about her actual kids; the AGES, people, the AGES...

Imagine, Hope, your H running off with a girl younger than your daughter...? It happens! I think that's what the OP was getting at. The age.


----------



## CandieGirl

confused55 said:


> Just a couple of questions about men who have teenage daughters or daughters in their 20's. These seem to be the ages of girls in porn.
> 
> When you view porn, do you think "I shouldn't be doing this as my daughters are the ages of the women I'm gawking at, and it's disrespectful?"
> 
> Also, do you ever think that could be your daughter on screen, and what you would think about them doing these activities and having men get off on it.
> 
> I'm sure it is different if you don't have daughters or they are little girls, but really, I can't understand this.
> 
> We spend a lot of time boating in the summer with the daughters in bikinis and I'm just wondering how my husband feels about this but he won't tell me. It gives me the creeps.
> 
> *My girlfriends won't wear a bathing suit near him because they're creeped out about it since finding out about his porn habits, which I believe have stopped now, since I told him it is totally unacceptable*.


Tell your girlfriends they've got nothing to worry about. And I'm sure they don't, if your H's porn collection is of nubile young 20 somethings. Of course, if your friends are all in their 20's, then pardon the post!


----------



## johnnycomelately

confused55 said:


> My girlfriends won't wear a bathing suit near him because they're creeped out about it since finding out about his porn habits, which I believe have stopped now, since I told him it is totally unacceptable.


The VAST majority of men regularly use porn so your girlfriends should simply never wear bathing suits.

If my wife tried to imply that I was incestuous because I watched porn I would leave her. 

What about women with sons who use porn? This post is sexist and insulting to MOST men.


----------



## FrankKissel

A straight man is NEVER going to stop finding young women attractive. It's the way we're wired. You're more likely to get a dog to stop licking itself than to change this in a man.
Fortunately, I think the vast majority of us also are hardwired not to have sexual attraction toward our offspring (for genetic reasons, not to mention social/cultural norms). So chances are your husband isn't getting all hot and bothered when seeing his daughters in bikinis.

As for daughters and porn .... I never want my son working in a slaughterhouse, but that doesn't stop me from enjoying a good ribeye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confused55

candiegirl - you get what I'm talking about.

It has nothing to do with our daughters directly, just the AGES, exactly.

It's about the attitude to young women when you have 2 of your own.

I'm not worried about him leaving for a younger woman either.

I just feel that when you have daughters or sons, looking at people in porn who are their ages, is just disgusting.

hope - It's kind of like when you are watching porn, do you ever think, they're the age of my son!!!!


----------



## hisfac

That's like if I check out a young 20 year old in a bar who is less than half my age, and one of my friends says "That's messed up man you have daughters that age".

I say "she isn't my daughter so I don't give a rat's ass and I'd do her in a heartbeat without any second thoughts".


----------



## CandieGirl

Where did anyone get the idea, from the OP, that there was ANY talk of anything incestuous???

THAT'S what's really insulting; and proves the point that the OP was attempting to make. Well, guess what? Someone out there, maybe even one of your BUDDIES, is imagining what it would be like to screw your daughter! Not a damn thing to be done about it, either, considering that (most) men are 'wired' that way.


----------



## CandieGirl

hisfac said:


> That's like if I check out a young 20 year old in a bar who is less than half my age, and one of my friends says "That's messed up man you have daughters that age".
> 
> I say "she isn't my daughter so I don't give a rat's ass and I'd do her in a heartbeat without any second thoughts".


Glad you feel that way! Guess it wouldn't bother you if your daughter brought home a guy older than you, then!


----------



## Mavash.

What does a porn have to do with people in real life? No I'm not a guy but I always thought it's not the same thing.

But I see your point and one of my friends argues this same point (to no avail mind you) because she has a daughter.

Oh and I'd still wear a bathing suit in front of this guy even though I know he likes porn. I'm NOT a porn star and he is a happily married guy. He just likes porn.


----------



## Mistys dad

My wife is somebody's daughter.

Should I stop doing those things with her?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

confused55 said:


> candiegirl - you get what I'm talking about.
> 
> It has nothing to do with our daughters directly, just the AGES, exactly.
> 
> It's about the attitude to young women when you have 2 of your own.
> 
> I'm not worried about him leaving for a younger woman either.
> 
> I just feel that when you have daughters or sons, looking at people in porn who are their ages, is just disgusting.
> 
> hope - It's kind of like when you are watching porn, do you ever think, they're the age of my son!!!!


Don't bother trying to rationalize it. It won't matter and will only screw with your head. Since she isn't his daughter, it doesn't matter to him. 
Posts like this and the responses secure my belief that woman are the more evolved sex. I have a 19 year old son and sure as sh!t wouldn't find a naked 19 year old sexy. I guess I don't have biology as my excuse.


----------



## FrankKissel

CandieGirl said:


> Where did anyone get the idea, from the OP, that there was ANY talk of anything incestuous???
> 
> THAT'S what's really insulting; and proves the point that the OP was attempting to make. Well, guess what? Someone out there, maybe even one of your BUDDIES, is imagining what it would be like to screw your daughter! Not a damn thing to be done about it, either, considering that (most) men are 'wired' that way.


Sorry you have a problem with human biology.

The OP wrote "we spend a lot of time boating in the summer with the daughters in bikinis and I'm just wondering how my husband feels about this but he won't tell me."
Either it's an atrociously worded sentence, or she's wondering whether her husband checks out their daughters when they're in bikinis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FrankKissel said:


> Sorry you have a problem with human biology.
> 
> The OP wrote "we spend a lot of time boating in the summer with the daughters in bikinis and I'm just wondering how my husband feels about this but he won't tell me."
> Either it's an atrociously worded sentence, or she's wondering whether her husband checks out their daughters when they're in bikinis.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I took it to read her daughter and friends.


----------



## Kobo

I smell 15 pages coming


----------



## Hope1964

Like I said, when I look at porn my kids are about as far from my mind as they can get.

As for the incestuous overtones, that's the way I read it when she said she asked her husband what he thinks when their daughters wear bikinis. Sorry if I misinterpreted.


----------



## nice777guy

Mistys dad said:


> My wife is somebody's daughter.
> 
> Should I stop doing those things with her?


MD - Have you asked your FIL???

To OP:
I know in another thread I talked about how we quickly evaluated women in a sexual way.

I guess one exception to that is when I'm in FATHER mode. At that point, I'm sizing my daughter's friends up - just in a totally different way! 

I'm trying to figure out if the are they polite and respectful? Wondering who will be the troublemaker? Who will be the leader / follower? Etc., etc...

When I was 18 and saw a hot, barely dressed 16 year old, the thoughts were sexual. Now I find myself thinking "Do your parents know you dress like that?"

Also - just to keep going - when I was 18, I probably DIDN'T notice a lot of the older women that I notice now.

And porn just isn't reality.

I'm guessing that a grown man my age (almost 40) is going to be checking out your friends regardless of my porn preferences!!!

But my kids' friends - its more like an FBI background check. And - kind of like the "sex" thing - its happening quickly and automatically. Its all about my kids' safety and knowing they are with the right people.


----------



## Entropy3000

So if my daughter is 21 I am not allowed to see women in their twenties in bikinis? 

But maybe later when she is 31 it is ok, but not to view women in their 30s.

Surely it is ok with women to view their sons hunky friends at any age. Not really sure what this has to do with porn really. I guess you are saying that your hubby likes porn with 20 year old girls in them and you would be happier if he was viewing women at a more advanced age.

Now if he were into kiddie porn you should be way creeped out.


----------



## nice777guy

Entropy3000 said:


> Now if he were into kiddie porn you should be way creeped out.


Or Granny porn!!!

:rofl:

Would he not be allowed to visit relatives in nursing homes???


----------



## Lon

Hey Mr. Robinson...


----------



## CandieGirl

FrankKissel said:


> Sorry you have a problem with human biology.
> 
> The OP wrote "we spend a lot of time boating in the summer with the daughters in bikinis and I'm just wondering how my husband feels about this but he won't tell me."
> Either it's an atrociously worded sentence, or she's wondering whether her husband checks out their daughters when they're in bikinis.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd go for poor wording, and I don't have a problem with human biology, thanks for asking.

What I got from that sentence, was that she wondered what her husband's take on young women in porn was; not that he checks out their daughters in bikinis...

Sometimes, you've gotta think outside the box a little.


----------



## Mistys dad

Your basic assumption is that men are unthinking, mindless automatons, that only respond to stimulus.

Believe it or not, most men actually have a brain that can distinguish between right and wrong. We know what is appropriate and inappropriate. We can see an image and process it in many different ways. 

Now, also understand that there are men who do not have this ability. It sounds like your husband may fall into that category. To assume that all or even most men act in an identical way is short sighted.


----------



## CandieGirl

Hope1964 said:


> Like I said, when I look at porn my kids are about as far from my mind as they can get.
> 
> As for the incestuous overtones, that's the way I read it when she said she asked her husband what he thinks when their daughters wear bikinis. Sorry if I misinterpreted.


I can see how it would be interpreted that way, but honestly, I never thought for one second that she meant she was worried about her H having inappropriated thoughts about his daughters. That is, until the responses all started flowing in!

My, my, so defensive, some of them!


----------



## CandieGirl

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Don't bother trying to rationalize it. It won't matter and will only screw with your head. Since she isn't his daughter, it doesn't matter to him.
> Posts like this and the responses secure my belief that woman are *the more evolved sex*. I have a 19 year old son and sure as sh!t wouldn't find a naked 19 year old sexy. I guess I don't have biology as my excuse.


Sounds like the title of a book:

WOMEN: The More Evolved Sex

I love it! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kobo

Hope1964 said:


> Like I said, when I look at porn my kids are about as far from my mind as they can get.
> 
> As for the incestuous overtones, that's the way I read it when she said she asked her husband what he thinks when their daughters wear bikinis. Sorry if I misinterpreted.


Then you are not as evolved as others. At least according to some.


----------



## hisfac

CandieGirl said:


> Glad you feel that way! Guess it wouldn't bother you if your daughter brought home a guy older than you, then!


Of course it would!

What's good for the goose isn't necessarily good for the grandfather.

Or something like that.


----------



## Kobo

Entropy3000 said:


> So if my daughter is 21 I am not allowed to see women in their twenties in bikinis?
> 
> But maybe later when she is 31 it is ok, but not to view women in their 30s.
> 
> Surely it is ok with women to view their sons hunky friends at any age. Not really sure what this has to do with porn really. I guess you are saying that your hubby likes porn with 20 year old girls in them and you would be happier if he was viewing women at a more advanced age.
> 
> Now if he were into kiddie porn you should be way creeped out.




Seriously, Quit trying to have a logical discussion. This has nothing to do with her daughters, her daughter's friends, or her BFFs that she chats to about their relationship issues. It's about her getting older and being insecure that her husband finds younger women attractive and maybe even more attractive than her.


----------



## CandieGirl

hisfac said:


> Of course it would!
> 
> What's good for the goose isn't necessarily good for the grandfather.
> 
> Or something like that.


LOL...I was just thinking of one of my friends who has a pool; his daughter (20) brought friends over to swim; he said I took one look at them all and went "Jesus Christ!!!!" and went back inside. I got the impression that he felt bad even having that normal male reaction to young good looking scantily clad women who happened to be friends of his daughter.

This being said, that same friend also frequents a well known area strip club as a regular client. We all know, that strip clubs aren't exactly known for employing older women! 

This thread is cracking me up! And it's refreshing to have a new topic to yack about, too!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kobo

hisfac said:


> Of course it would!
> 
> What's good for the goose isn't necessarily good for the grandfather.
> 
> Or something like that.


Most women are daughters. Most women marry older men. Try again


----------



## nice777guy

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I took it to read her daughter and friends.


I understood it to simply mean "if he likes porn with young stars, what's stopping him from liking young girls who are my daughter's age."

To me, the best answer is the parenting instincts that kick in. As a father with girls, you are a protector first and foremost.


----------



## nice777guy

CandieGirl said:


> LOL...I was just thinking of one of my friends who has a pool; his daughter (20) brought friends over to swim; he said I took one look at them all and went "Jesus Christ!!!!" and went back inside. I got the impression that he felt bad even having that normal male reaction to young good looking scantily clad women who happened to be friends of his daughter.


See - my first thought would me "Jesus Christ! There goes a quiet peaceful weekend day at home!"

But if my Ex were to bring over a 25 year old "friend" - that would be different...


----------



## CandieGirl

Kobo said:


> Seriously, Quit trying to have a logical discussion. This has nothing to do with her daughters, her daughter's friends, or her BFFs that she chats to about their relationship issues. It's about her getting older and being insecure that her husband finds younger women attractive and maybe even more attractive than her.


Ridicule!


----------



## hisfac

CandieGirl said:


> LOL...I was just thinking of one of my friends who has a pool; his daughter (20) brought friends over to swim; he said I took one look at them all and went "Jesus Christ!!!!" and went back inside


Same thing happened to me! I took a look at the crowd of young girls, mumbled an expletive and went back inside. Took me a long 5 minutes to find my bathing suit..


----------



## Mistys dad

hisfac said:


> Same thing happened to me! I took a look at the crowd of young girls, mumbled an expletive and went back inside. Took me a long 5 minutes to find my bathing suit..



LOL


----------



## CandieGirl

nice777guy said:


> See - my first thought would me "Jesus Christ! There goes a quiet peaceful weekend day at home!"
> 
> But if my Ex were to bring over a 25 year old "friend" - that would be different...


How old are you? Depending on the answer, the 25 year old friend is probably not interested, Gramps! 

:rofl:

This coming from a once 23 year old me who once had a 47 year old married boyfriend! Oh, my, was I a bad girl or what!


----------



## MardiGrasMambo

The OP makes a value judgment when she labels porn as "disrespectful." If her husband doesn't share the same value judgment, then there is no way he could transfer the emotion from that reaction to a situation that hits closer to home. Simply put, if he views the women as willing participants (whether they are is another question altogether), he won't be having those protective feelings about his offspring. 

And, to be fair, a child in their 20's is entitled to make their own choices in our society.

If you two have a different value judgment on porn, this will likely creep up on other areas of your relationship and clear, effective communication will be the solution.



confused55 said:


> When you view porn, do you think "I shouldn't be doing this as my daughters are the ages of the women I'm gawking at, and it's disrespectful?"


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Kobo said:


> Most women are daughters.


Um, ALL women are daughters. FYI, ALL men are sons! :rofl:


----------



## CandieGirl

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Um, ALL women are daughters. FYI, ALL men are sons! :rofl:


Don't you mean "All men are pigs???" 

JOKING!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Acorn

So the husband was viewing porn, and the OP (finally) communicated a boundary and the porn use stopped.

Now the husband is being berated for what he finds attractive and the whole neighborhood views him as a creep, courtesy of his wife.

I do not think the porn use is the only disrespectful thing happening here.


----------



## Kobo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Um, ALL women are daughters. FYI, ALL men are sons! :rofl:


Not if their parents are dead.


----------



## Kobo

CandieGirl said:


> Ridicule!


Na. Just can see through the BS. The OP has very little to do with porn or the women in porn being her daughter's age.


----------



## Hope1964

Maybe there's a leap here that my brain just didn't make, but I just don't get how porn is connected to one's offspring. Sure, many porn stars are young, attractive females with very little on, but that's still quite a leap.

If the part about the bikinis hadn't been in there it would have been a different question I think.


----------



## Kobo

Acorn said:


> So the husband was viewing porn, and the OP (finally) communicated a boundary and the porn use stopped.
> 
> Now the husband is being berated for what he finds attractive and the whole neighborhood views him as a creep, courtesy of his wife.
> 
> I do not think the porn use is the only disrespectful thing happening here.


He deserves it. How dare he find a women younger than his wife attractive. Sicko!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Kobo said:


> Not if their parents are dead.


Really? That's why in obituaries it says "survived by his daughter, so and so and his son, so and so".


----------



## Kobo

Hope1964 said:


> Maybe there's a leap here that my brain just didn't make, but I just don't get how porn is connected to one's offspring. Sure, many porn stars are young, attractive females with very little on, but that's still quite a leap.
> 
> If the part about the bikinis hadn't been in there it would have been a different question I think.


You're too smart to make that leap. Probably because its made up.


----------



## hisfac

Kobo said:


> Not if their parents are dead.


Yes all of us are sons and daughters even after our parents have died.


By the way thanks to this thread I cannot wait until summer!

Halter tops, bikinis.. short short skirts..

I can almost smell the flowers blossoming.


----------



## Kobo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Really? That's why in obituaries it says "survived by his daughter, so and so and his son, so and so".
> My parents are dead. I guess I am nobodies daughter, right?


I'm guessing obituaries say that because of Tradition. Nobody on this earth considers you their biological daughter.


----------



## Hope1964

I love bikinis too. Just not on me.


----------



## CandieGirl

Oh, stop it all of you, I'm splitting my sides here...

Hee hee hee hee hee hee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed

So I guess the majority of men in the entertainment business (movies and music) are absolutely disgusting since most of them are either married to or have married women far younger than they are. Some have married women that could literally be their grand children. But I guess it is ok if they have money, right?


Or what about Demi Moore marrying Ashton Kutcher? 15 years his senior.. you must think she is absolutely disgusting. I mean she is actually having sex with him! I wonder if all her friends hide their sons when she is around....


And if your husband is into young chicks why does it matter what your friends are wearing around him?


----------



## Kobo

hisfac said:


> Yes all of us are sons and daughters even after our parents have died.


FYI, TRBE will agrue with me if I say the sky is blue. 


If TRBE brought home a man twice her age, she would not have a father that will be concerned as was implied by the post I quoted. When I said "most" women are daughters I took her and the others that do not have a father out of the equation. She should have the ability to understand that but figured she had an opportunity to make a joke and did.


----------



## Acorn

Speed said:


> Or what about Demi Moore marrying Ashton Kutcher? 15 years his senior.. you must think she is absolutely disgusting. I mean she is actually having sex with him!


LOL if you are a woman, this is considered evolved behavior.

If Ashton was the elder of the two, it would be disgusting though, certainly.


----------



## Mistys dad

To the OP.

Your husband didn't just look at porn that had girls the same age as your daughters.

He actually cheated with a girl that age.

Can that possibly be the real reason you are uncomfortable with him?


----------



## Kobo

Mistys dad said:


> To the OP.
> 
> Your husband didn't just look at porn that had girls the same age as your daughters.
> 
> He actually cheated with a girl that age.
> 
> Can that possibly be the real reason you are uncomfortable with him?


And the plot thickens.


----------



## CandieGirl

Couldn't resist...had to add a pic of me in a bikini....LOL...

Thank you all for one helluva great laugh this afternoon!


----------



## Deejo

Don't think of my daughter during any sexual related activity any more than I think of my mother when I have my girlfriends knees pinned behind her ears and we're trying to break the mattress. 

(Used for illustrative purposes only. No girlfriends were fornicated with, in the creation of this post)

Human mind compartmentalizes things for darn good reason.

That said, I understand your being very upset. But ... I do not agree with your rationale, and you will be unlikely to make your husband see it as well.

Just caught up with the rest of the thread .... OH SNAP!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Kobo said:


> I'm guessing obituaries say that because of Tradition. Nobody on this earth considers you their biological daughter.


I guess I missed the part on the History Channel that said Queen Elizabeth I, was no longer the daughter of King Henry VIII because he died. Her title should have been taken away, that nobody!
Pretty sure once a person is dead, people don't just look at the survivors and go "Eh, you are no longer the daughter". Does this happen in your culture or have you been told once your parents are dead, you are no longer there son?


----------



## CandieGirl

Green Day Favorite Son Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## mr.miketastic

confused55 said:


> .
> 
> My girlfriends won't wear a bathing suit near him because they're creeped out about it since finding out about his porn habits, which I believe have stopped now, since I told him it is totally unacceptable.


That's called "poisoning the well". A very familiar tactic of someone who doesn't like sex with their spouse, and also doesn't want their spouse to enjoy themselves either.
So you basically went around airing your husband's business to the entire circle of friends? A very bold move indeed. either you have crushed his spirit and made him a poor, henpecked bastard, or he is contemplating a very worthwhile divorce. Scorched earth...Well-played madame.


----------



## Kobo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I guess I missed the part on the History Channel that said Queen Elizabeth I, was no longer the daughter of King Henry VIII because he died. Her title should have been taken away, that nobody!
> Pretty sure once a person is dead, people don't just look at the survivors and go "Eh, you are no longer the daughter". Does this happen in your culture or have you been told once your parents are dead, you are no longer there son?


*Quote:
Originally Posted by hisfac 
Yes all of us are sons and daughters even after our parents have died.* 

FYI, TRBE will agrue with me if I say the sky is blue. 


If TRBE brought home a man twice her age, she would not have a father that will be concerned as was implied by the post I quoted. When I said "most" women are daughters I took her and the others that do not have a father out of the equation. She should have the ability to understand that but figured she had an opportunity to make a joke and did.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Kobo said:


> If TRBE brought home a man twice her age, she would not have a father that will be concerned as was implied by the post I quoted. When I said "most" women are daughters I took her and the others that do not have a father out of the equation. She should have the ability to understand that but figured she had an opportunity to make a joke and did.


So because I was adopted, never knew my bio father and my adopted father was a jerk, you took a shot at me? "I'm nobodies daughter"? I posted trying to be funny but apparently you didn't. You took my personal history, something by the way I had nothing to do with and mocked me for it. Wow. You just showed EXACTLY the type of person you are.


----------



## nice777guy

Hope1964 said:


> Maybe there's a leap here that my brain just didn't make, but I just don't get how porn is connected to one's offspring. Sure, many porn stars are young, attractive females with very little on, but that's still quite a leap.
> 
> If the part about the bikinis hadn't been in there it would have been a different question I think.


The offspring bring around other young friends - who "aren't" offspring.

So - do old guys like me fantasize about banging their friends' daughters...was the question that "I" read. And I say "no."


----------



## Kobo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So because I was adopted, never knew my bio father and my adopted father was a jerk, you took a shot at me? "I'm nobodies daughter"? I posted trying to be funny but apparently you didn't. You took my personal history, something by the way I had nothing to do with and mocked me for it. Wow. You just showed EXACTLY the type of person you are.


No. I said nobody on this earth is your father. Not Mocking you, its a factual statement with the information you gave. If you take that as being mocked then that's a "You" issue.


----------



## nice777guy

CandieGirl said:


> How old are you? Depending on the answer, the 25 year old friend is probably not interested, Gramps!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> This coming from a once 23 year old me who once had a 47 year old married boyfriend! Oh, my, was I a bad girl or what!


Hey!!! At (nearly) 40, I think I understand women's needs just a little better than most of the men that a 25 year old "girl" would find attractive!

Which sadly includes the understanding that most 25 year old girls wouldn't be all that into me...  ...


----------



## CandieGirl

nice777guy said:


> Hey!!! At (nearly) 40, I think I understand women's needs just a little better than most of the men that a 25 year old "girl" would find attractive!
> 
> Which sadly includes the understanding that most 25 year old girls *wouldn't be all that into me*...  ...


Not so! I've always liked 'older'...LOL...

Now that I'm older, the gap is not as wide!


----------



## Mistys dad

I'm starting to hit the age where I'm checking out those hot, young 40 year olds.


----------



## CandieGirl

Oh Oh! I'd better watch out!


----------



## Mistys dad

LOl I misread your other post. I thought you said you were 60. I was thinking "Hey, not too shabby for 60...you go darling"

OOps.

Have a "like".


----------



## that_girl

My dad is 10 feet away in a box.  I'm always his daughter. Even though he's dust in a box.


----------



## CandieGirl

that_girl said:


> My dad is 10 feet away in a box.  I'm always his daughter. Even though he's dust in a box.


Better than dust in the wind...sorry. I had to.


----------



## CandieGirl

BTW - I've got 2 dads, a bio and a step and they'd both be shocked and appalled if they ever were to find out what I was REALLY like.

LMAO!!!!


----------



## nice777guy

TRBE could in fact claim she has TWO fathers in she wanted.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

that_girl said:


> My dad is 10 feet away in a box.  I'm always his daughter. Even though he's dust in a box.


According to Loco, I mean Kobo...you aren't a daughter. I wonder where anybody would get such an idea. Thanksgiving dinner where Mom, Dad and the family are all seated and suddenly say "You know, once we are dead.....you are no longer our son. Let's eat!". 

And now back to dudes and porn!.....


----------



## that_girl

CandieGirl said:


> BTW - I've got 2 dads, a bio and a step and they'd both be shocked and appalled if they ever were to find out what I was REALLY like.
> 
> LMAO!!!!


I had two dads too  

Step dad passed almost 2 years ago....dad's been gone almost 5.


----------



## that_girl

My mother will never die. I'll always be a daughter


----------



## CandieGirl

My bio is real sick...not sure if I'll make it out to see him, but that's for another long complicated post!


----------



## Angel5112

Okay, I can't get through the entire thread because of the sexual themes (my work computer blocks it), but to answer your question in regards to looking at porn when you have daughters in their teens and early 20's, and most of the ummm...actresses are close to the same age. I don’t the two are relatable or that the thought would even cross their mind. Here is MY reasoning; 

When men (or women) look at porn I don't think they are thinking, "gee that girl/guy is sexy; I wonder how old they are". I think their thoughts are more centered on the sex act that is occurring, because let's face it, most porn stars are mildly attractive at best. So their age and personal appearance really is irrelevant. 

I get what the point you are trying to make though. Furthermore, if porn usage bothers you he shouldn't be watching it.


----------



## Lionelhutz

I don't think about relatives, be they mothers, sisters, daughters, grandmothers or aunts when either engaging in or thinking about sex. 

And I don't think about them having sex either.

In the past, when I was having sex with an old girl friends or later my wife, I certainly didn't think about the fact that she was someone's daughter. 

Why on earth would that matter?


----------



## Halien

Kobo said:


> I'm guessing obituaries say that because of Tradition. Nobody on this earth considers you their biological daughter.


Obituaries say "survived by daughter" because they respect the fact that many people do not believe that a father's love for his daughter dies with his body. Even outside of religion, Socrates ingrained the whole concept of the permanence of the soul into western culture. I would imagine that Brighteyes has always grieved the fact that she was adopted. I hate to speak for her, but with the sense of loss and uncertainty that often comes with being adopted, can we please move this discussion to something else?

I'm sorry, Brighteyes, if I'm picking at a sore here.


----------



## Entropy3000

nice777guy said:


> Or Granny porn!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Would he not be allowed to visit relatives in nursing homes???


You went there didn't you!


----------



## tacoma

CandieGirl said:


> Many women tell their girlfriends about this kind of stuff...it's not uncommon.


It`s uncommon in my house.
It would be cause for a seriously heated exchange and the resetting of essential boundaries.
It could lead to divorce in my house.

My wife doesn`t discuss my sexual proclivities with her acquaintances/friends for a number of reasons.The first and foremost being her respect for me.



confused55 said:


> Tacoma - If you have a wife, ask her what she would think if you would be viewing porn when your daughter is 20, and how this is disrespectful to women in general.


I can do one better.
Last weekend as my wife and I were watching a particularly hot porn scene she excitedly remarked about the size of the twentysomething lead actors large penis.

She is the mother of a twentysomething young man.

Guess that makes her a creeper huh?

I fail to see how she was being disrespectful to men, unless of course this is another one of those double standards the porn obsessed seem to have around here.



> It's not creepy, the men who are fathers are the slimy creepers.


if this is true then every father in the history of humanity has been and will be a "slimy creeper"

Your entire post screams of misandry.



confused55 said:


> I just feel that when you have daughters or sons, looking at people in porn who are their ages, is just disgusting.


So when I`m 70 I hope they have a 60 and up porn genre in the works or I`ll just have to continue being disgusting.



CandieGirl said:


> Where did anyone get the idea, from the OP, that there was ANY talk of anything incestuous???


Perhaps from this line in the OP..



confused55 said:


> We spend a lot of time boating in the summer with the daughters in bikinis and I'm just wondering how my husband feels about this but he won't tell me. It gives me the creeps.


It`s overtly creepy.



CandieGirl said:


> I never thought for one second that she meant she was worried about her H having inappropriated thoughts about his daughters. That is, until the responses all started flowing in!


Actually, thats the ONLY thing I got from the OP.
Thus my statement that it is creepy.



Acorn said:


> I do not think the porn use is the only disrespectful thing happening here.


Agreed, the disrespect the OP holds for her husband is palpable in this thread.



Deejo said:


> Don't think of my daughter during any sexual related activity any more than I think of my mother when I have my girlfriends knees pinned behind her ears and we're trying to break the mattress.


Actually this I do, I can`t get off without thinking of my mother.
Don`t tell my wife.


----------



## that_girl

I only talk about how big my husband's penis is.


----------



## nice777guy

Halien said:


> I hate to speak for her, but with the sense of loss and uncertainty that often comes with being adopted, can we please move this discussion to something else?
> 
> I'm sorry, Brighteyes, if I'm picking at a sore here.


I think Kobo picked at the sore. 

Intentional or not, I think telling someone who is adopted that they are "nobody's child" is a low blow.


----------



## tacoma

that_girl said:


> I only talk about how big my husband's penis is.


I probably wouldn`t mind "positive" discussion too much.


But my wife most definitely won`t go there.
She doesn`t want to cause any feminine interest in me.


----------



## Kobo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> According to Loco, I mean Kobo...you aren't a daughter. I wonder where anybody would get such an idea. Thanksgiving dinner where Mom, Dad and the family are all seated and suddenly say "You know, once we are dead.....you are no longer our son. Let's eat!".
> 
> And now back to dudes and porn!.....


So in the last three days you have "joked" about my capitalization, pretending to believe that I think women are born without a biological father, and now that I'm Loco. Yet I'm the one mocking you....


----------



## FirstYearDown

I think that the OP is trying to demonize men who watch porn.

I have found *certain *18 year old boys sexy and I am nearly 30. Guess that makes me a sick pedophile or "creeper" huh?:rofl:

A good looking male is a good looking male, as long as they are adults. 

Everyone's daughter has sex at some point and these daughters often do things in bed that their fathers would gasp at. 

My own father wept when I moved in with my husband when we were engaged. He told my mom: "Now I can't pretend she doesn't do anything!"


----------



## Kobo

nice777guy said:


> I think Kobo picked at the sore.
> 
> Intentional or not, I think telling someone who is adopted that they are "nobody's child" is a low blow.


Yeah, I'm poking at a sore that I had no idea about until this thread. How nice of you. I said "Nobody on this earth considers you their biological daughter." Which is a true statement. 

Halien,

I did not bring TRBE's parents into this thread, she did. This is par for the course with TRBE. She gets into a discussion/disagreement and then attempts to get the "emotional" edge. It's been happening since she went by her previous name.


----------



## that_girl

tacoma said:


> I probably wouldn`t mind "positive" discussion too much.
> 
> 
> But my wife most definitely won`t go there.
> She doesn`t want to cause any feminine interest in me.


It's a good thing my friends are real friends :rofl: And miles and states away ...and happy with their men.


----------



## Entropy3000

I read the first page of this. Jumped towards the end ... wow.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Kobo said:


> Yeah, I'm poking at a sore that I had no idea about until this thread. How nice of you. I said "Nobody on this earth considers you their biological daughter." Which is a true statement.
> 
> Halien,
> 
> I did not bring TRBE's parents into this thread, she did. This is par for the course with TRBE. She gets into a discussion/disagreement and then attempts to get the "emotional" edge. It's been happening since she went by her previous name.


Um, actually you brought my family in to this. I never said a darn thing about them until after you wrote "nobody considers you there biological daughter", knowing full well that I am adopted since I have posted about my childhood in other older threads and you have commented on them. Not once did I mention on this thread that I was adopted until AFTER you brought that up. You furthered your disgusting rant with "If I brought home a man twice my age, no father of mine would care". 
Don't even try it. Just don't. You wrote a vile thing and now you are backtracking because others see you the same way I do. Just stop it. 

And now back to porn....


----------



## that_girl

YAY!!!! Back to porn!!!


----------



## nice777guy

FirstYearDown said:


> I think that the OP is trying to demonize men who watch porn.
> 
> I have found *certain *18 year old boys sexy and I am nearly 30. Guess that makes me a sick pedophile or "creeper" huh?:rofl:


But your Canadian, so it's different...like "bacon."

Is it true that in Canadian porn they just strip down to their thermals? And instead of high heels its, "No baby, keep those snow boots on!!!"


----------



## that_girl

I had a crazy crush on Joe Jonas when he was 18 and i was...30something.

He's a little hottie


----------



## Hope1964

nice777guy said:


> But your Canadian, so it's different...like "bacon."
> 
> Is it true that in Canadian porn they just strip down to their thermals? And instead of high heels its, "No baby, keep those snow boots on!!!"


I guess I missed that one. Darn.

Is there even such a thing as Canadian porn?? Or porn with bacon??


----------



## Kobo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Um, actually you brought my family in to this. I never said a darn thing about them until after you wrote "nobody considers you there biological daughter", knowing full well that I am adopted since I have posted about my childhood in other older threads. Not once did I mention on this thread that I was adopted until AFTER you brought that up. You furthered your disgusting rant with "If I brought home a man twice my age, no father of mine would care".
> Listen, cupcake, don't even try it. Just don't. You wrote a vile thing and now you are backtracking because others see you the same way I do. Just stop it.
> 
> And now back to porn....




Lets take a look......



Today, 03:08 PM #41 (permalink)
Therealbrighteyes
Member



Join Date: Feb 2010
Posts: 4,761
Re: Men with daughters and porn
Quote:
Originally Posted by Kobo 
Most women are daughters.
Um, ALL women are daughters. FYI, ALL men are sons! 



Today, 03:14 PM #44 (permalink)
Kobo
Member

Join Date: May 2010
Posts: 755
Re: Men with daughters and porn
Quote:
Originally Posted by Therealbrighteyes 
Um, ALL women are daughters. FYI, ALL men are sons! 
Not if their parents are dead.



Today, 03:18 PM #48 (permalink)
Therealbrighteyes
Member



Join Date: Feb 2010
Posts: 4,761
Re: Men with daughters and porn
Quote:
Originally Posted by Kobo 
Not if their parents are dead.
Really? That's why in obituaries it says "survived by his daughter, so and so and his son, so and so".

****** You edited the post above at 3:24 but it was captured by my quote of you below*********



Today, 03:22 PM #51 (permalink)
Kobo
Member

Join Date: May 2010
Posts: 755
Re: Men with daughters and porn
Quote:
Originally Posted by Therealbrighteyes 
Really? That's why in obituaries it says "survived by his daughter, so and so and his son, so and so". 
*My parents are dead. I guess I am nobodies daughter, right?*
I'm guessing obituaries say that because of Tradition. Nobody on this earth considers you their biological daughter.


----------



## Kobo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Um, actually you brought my family in to this. I never said a darn thing about them until after you wrote "nobody considers you there biological daughter", knowing full well that I am adopted since I have posted about my childhood in other older threads and you have commented on them. Not once did I mention on this thread that I was adopted until AFTER you brought that up. You furthered your disgusting rant with "If I brought home a man twice my age, no father of mine would care".
> Don't even try it. Just don't. You wrote a vile thing and now you are backtracking because others see you the same way I do. Just stop it.
> 
> And now back to porn....




Now that I proved you brought up your parents first in this thread I want to reiterate that I knew nothing about your parents being dead and you can see that from time stamps in my post above. But I would like to use this to show Halien that this is the "emotional" edge she attempts to get on this board. Look at the words she chooses to use like I really hurt even though her first comments in the post are an outright lie in an attempt to paint an evil picture of me.


----------



## that_girl

Actually, it's a pretty ridiculous thing to say....that if your parents are dead, you are no longer a son or daughter.

When I go to family gatherings, people still introduce me to their 'others' as "This is Bill's daughter, T...." and he's been dead almost 5 years 

My friend lost her 14 month old daughter. Is she no longer a parent?  You try telling her that.


----------



## Kobo

that_girl said:


> Actually, it's a pretty ridiculous thing to say....that if your parents are dead, you are no longer a son or daughter.
> 
> When I go to family gatherings, people still introduce me to their 'others' as "This is Bill's daughter, T...." and he's been dead almost 5 years
> 
> My friend lost her 14 month old daughter. Is she no longer a parent?  You try telling her that.



That's your opinion and you're entitled to it. I'm entitled to mine. When my mother passes I will say "she was a good mother". Past tense. It doesn't show her any less love or respect. My issue is a deliberate attempt by TRBE to lie about who brought up her parents in the discussion and pretending that I'm attacking her. We'll see if she is woman enough to apologize for her lies. I waiting for one from you too niceguy.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay

Of course what I want to know is the OP and her husband and what he has done that he is considered the "Bob Crane" of porn (google Bob Crane re: Hogan's Heroes if you don't get the reference). 

Friends won't wear swimsuits near him? Is he some reformed pornographer with a predilection for "barely legal" girls?

Incredible how the OP starts a thread but the real crux of it (something about her husband) is ignored.

Yes I have a daughter and yes I do question it and ope she dies a virgin too (probably too late, but one can wish)...... My son can give me grandkids.......


----------



## DTO

CandieGirl said:


> Well, guess what? Someone out there, maybe even one of your BUDDIES, is imagining what it would be like to screw your daughter!


That is not true either. Most men draw the line at perving family of friends (in addition to their own family).

I remember growing up in my mid to late 20's that my friend's niece was a stone fox - honestly one of hottest women I've ever seen and better looking than most of the V.S. models (save the morality, she's only a few years younger than me). But to me she was (and is) like a kid sister - no way I would even contemplate hitting it (even if offered).

Even now I have some older friends with very attractive daughters (mid 20s). Same thing - absolutely no way.

Anybody who thinks all men are walking penises is sadly misinformed.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay

Okay found Confused55's reasons for her angst and issues. I especially found this one post of hers troubling:

Her husband of 30 years admitted to watching porn and some erotic massages with happy endings.... Begged forgiveness and this is her response......


*Thanks for all of your comments. I should mention a few more details.

My husband said that some of the reasons he went to the massage were: overly stressed from a demanding job (has quit it now), being thousands of miles from home for work, was told about it from co-workers and had the temptation to do it. He had been previously using a lot of porn which I didn't know about, so he says this was somehow the next step. He said he would never do this type of activity at home or in our part of the country.

The steps he has taken:

Gone to counselling for a few months, quit the job (which he loved and was the job of a lifetime for him), trying to rebuild our marriage by doing lots of things together and always putting me first, not to mention the pleading and crying for me not to kick him out of the house.

He said he was heading down a dangerous road and didn't even realize it and doesn't know where it all would have headed if he hadn't been caught. He says he can't believe how he could have ever done it, looking back now.

My rules are: he can never go back to that area of the country, if he is ever out of town locally for work that I have full reports and talk on the phone every night. When he goes out for a beer after work, he can only stay for two hours and then I pick him up. No more golf holidays or sporting events in other cities with friends anymore.

He says he will never look at porn again because it changed his way of thinking. I am monitoring this and haven't seen any signs of it in the past 9 months.

I gave him far too much freedom and trust before, things have changed.

He used to go to watch hockey, football games, golf tournaments ( the big one) in Georgia and in cities all over North America.

I am putting on my bi*** pants, which isn't natural for me, but I'm working on it.

With all of these changes, I'm still in a bad place.*

While this does not go to her OP, I wonder how long her husband will put up being emasculated. Sounds like everyone knows and he is a pariah and everything he has done and his self worth has been stripped by her.

I know she is hurting but I can't believe he'll stick around much longer being treated as a leper and deviant.


----------



## tacoma

Havesomethingtosay said:


> I know she is hurting but I can't believe he'll stick around much longer being treated as a leper and deviant.


I wouldn`t be surprised if he stuck it out and dies emasculated.
I`ve seen men destroy themselves for their love of a woman.

Won`t see myself doing it.


----------



## nice777guy

Kobo said:


> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it. I'm entitled to mine. When my mother passes I will say "she was a good mother". Past tense. It doesn't show her any less love or respect. My issue is a deliberate attempt by TRBE to lie about who brought up her parents in the discussion and pretending that I'm attacking her. We'll see if she is woman enough to apologize for her lies. I waiting for one from you too niceguy.


I didn't follow the thread close enough to know who brought her parents into it. And regardless

Maybe you didn't realize she was adopted when you made the comment. But you certainly know now. And not only won't you admit that it was a careless and hurtful thing to say, you're now asking for an apology from me(?).

Then she even basically gave you an "out" with her "now back to porn" comment. But being right is very important to you, isn't it?

Everyone is here for support and all of us have areas we are sensitive about. There are plenty of other great places on the internet to go argue with people over what the meaning of the word "daughter" is. But this isn't THAT place.


----------



## Kobo

please dont give me a speech. She played you. She deleted the part of her post showing that she brought her parents into the discussion so she could have the "poor trbe" reaction that she got. You fell for it. Funny no one showed concern or support for me when my character was being questioned by you and others based on her lies. So yeah, Im going to make sure the lies were brought forward.


----------



## nice777guy

OK...let's get back to porn or bacon or whatever the original topic was...


----------



## that_girl

PORN! :woohoo:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Kobo said:


> please dont give me a speech. She played you. She deleted the part of her post showing that she brought her parents into the discussion so she could have the "poor trbe" reaction that she got. You fell for it. Funny no one showed concern or support for me when my character was being questioned by you and others based on her lies. So yeah, Im going to make sure the lies were brought forward.


I wrote all women are daughters and all men are sons to which you responded "Not if they are dead" knowing full well that both of my parents are dead. I posted back in Feb of 2011 when my father died and in October when my mother did and since you stalk nearly every thing I write, you knew that. Yes, I deleted the part that said "Well since my parents are dead, I guess I am nobodys daughter" but you certainly brought the subject up before I wrote that part, as evidenced by your creepy timeline of my posts.  

You also knew I was adopted and took a cheap shot but now are back tracking. I didn't, nor do I lie, I also stand by what I post and I apologize when warranted as have been evidenced time and time again here. You? Not a chance. 
Still trying to hit the goal post?  

Can we get back to porn now, once again? I like puppy porn. Cute little fuzzy critters frolicking with each other.


----------



## that_girl

I like wife porn......hubs wearing his tool belt and some jeans...no shirt...and working on the house. 

***drooooool***

And you two, just ignore each other. Seriously. No one cares. Be a daughter or son or not. Srsly. Let's talk about PORN! :yay:


----------



## Mistys dad

I'm more of a kitty porn person.

Cute,cute, age appropriate kitties.


----------



## nice777guy

OK - puppies, kitties AND Canadians!

I'm outta here before someone gets arrested!


----------



## Kobo

Apologize for your lies.


----------



## that_girl

omfg. Take it to PM.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

that_girl said:


> I like wife porn......hubs wearing his tool belt and some jeans...no shirt...and working on the house.
> 
> ***drooooool***
> 
> And you two, just ignore each other. Seriously. No one cares. Be a daughter or son or not. Srsly. Let's talk about PORN! :yay:


Awesome, TG! Tool belts are sexy! Hmmmm, that hasn't been in porn before. :rofl:


----------



## Kobo

that_girl said:


> I like wife porn......hubs wearing his tool belt and some jeans...no shirt...and working on the house.
> 
> ***drooooool***
> 
> And you two, just ignore each other. Seriously. No one cares. Be a daughter or son or not. Srsly. Let's talk about PORN! :yay:



Porn is good. TRBE, apologize for your lies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Mistys dad said:


> I'm more of a kitty porn person.
> 
> Cute,cute, age appropriate kitties.


You mean the kitty half time show during the Animal Planet Puppy Bowl?


----------



## that_girl

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You mean the kitty half time show during the Animal Planet Puppy Bowl?


YAYYY!! The puppy bowl! Omg...piggie cheerleaders!

Ok...I'm done


----------



## Kobo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I wrote all women are daughters and all men are sons to which you responded "Not if they are dead" knowing full well that both of my parents are dead. I posted back in Feb of 2011 when my father died and in October when my mother did and since you stalk nearly every thing I write, you knew that. Yes, I deleted the part that said "Well since my parents are dead, I guess I am nobodys daughter" but you certainly brought the subject up before I wrote that part, as evidenced by your creepy timeline of my posts.
> 
> You also knew I was adopted and took a cheap shot but now are back tracking. I didn't, nor do I lie, I also stand by what I post and I apologize when warranted as have been evidenced time and time again here. You? Not a chance.
> Still trying to hit the goal post?
> 
> 
> *Wow, just noticed your attempt to reframe what you deleted. Stop the lies. Be better than that.*
> 
> Can we get back to porn now, once again? I like puppy porn. Cute little fuzzy critters frolicking with each other.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

that_girl said:


> YAYYY!! The puppy bowl! Omg...piggie cheerleaders!
> 
> Ok...I'm done


Loved the Hamsters high in the sky. Too cute. 

Okay, now back to "real" porn.....bom chicky, bom, bom......


----------



## that_girl

Brown chicken, brown cow  hahahaha

What was the original question??


----------



## Halien

Kobo said:


> please dont give me a speech. She played you. She deleted the part of her post showing that she brought her parents into the discussion so she could have the "poor trbe" reaction that she got. You fell for it. Funny no one showed concern or support for me when my character was being questioned by you and others based on her lies. So yeah, Im going to make sure the lies were brought forward.


Kobo, I was not trying to take sides or suggest that I even remotely have the right to scold you. Sorry if it came across as judging. I admire your posts, and was just trying to offer that we should back off the subject out of respect for something that is bigger than this thread, and can suddenly become very hurtful - regardless of what led up to it.


----------



## Halien

that_girl said:


> Brown chicken, brown cow  hahahaha
> 
> What was the original question??


I think we were talking about men watching young women in skimpy bikinis, or men in skimpy bikini's watching young women.... I forget...


----------



## Mistys dad

This is so not the book I ordered.


----------

